# Adequate Lighting



## domgreenslade (Jul 16, 2011)

How do i know i have adequate lighting in my tank? I have a 10 gal nano tank, which currently has a "PL11W mix Sunlight 7.1k & Blue 14k aquaone" which someone said a few posts a go was inadequate for corals. I find it difficult to find lights which will fit the lid of my aquarium, as the fitting is a little small, like the image below. If this is indeed inadequate can someone please direct me to the right lighting i need.

Also, is it ideal at night time, when i switch the light off, to have a 'nightlight' of some description?


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

You'll not be able to grow anything but softies with that light. You'll need to double or triple the wattage of that type of bulb for your tank if you want some sps or lps corals. Check with your LFS and look at what they have for reef tanks your size and think about getting something on that level. LEDs are great but expensive. T5s would give you the best bang for your buck but will cost you a lot more in the long run. Also, check to see if there is a local reefers club, sometimes members there have stuff layin around they'll sell you for cheap.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

phys said:


> You'll not be able to grow anything but softies with that light. You'll need to double or triple the wattage of that type of bulb for your tank if you want some sps or lps corals. Check with your LFS and look at what they have for reef tanks your size and think about getting something on that level. LEDs are great but expensive. T5s would give you the best bang for your buck but will cost you a lot more in the long run. Also, check to see if there is a local reefers club, sometimes members there have stuff layin around they'll sell you for cheap.


*i/a*

Its not necessary to run a moon light when your main lights are out, thats entirely up to you. As for lighting try these out.
96W 24" T5 HO Aquarium Light Hood Marine Coral Cichlid 4x24 Lamps LED Freshwater | eBay
24" Lighting T5 Aquarium Light Hood Freshwater Coral Fish Actinic Fluorescent | eBay
24" QUAD Aquarium T5 HO Light 24W x4 Coral Fish LED NEW | eBay

With these units, you can actually run the 2 white lights and 2 actinics and have really good lighting. Whereas, most will get the 2 lamp unit, but only run one white and one actinics, which is not alot of light. The actinics don't put off alot of light, and are used primarily for color rendering.


----------



## domgreenslade (Jul 16, 2011)

Hmmm its irritating because my tank is only roughly 12" across and those are 24". I'll get looking for 12" ones, T5 is definately one to go for then, i dont mind in the long run really. I just want something more powerful than i have

would something like this be suitable?

T5 14Wx3 Aquarium Fisht Tank Overhead White Light Blue Aluminum Lamp | eBay


----------



## domgreenslade (Jul 16, 2011)

Oh, and does anyone know much about these?::

http://www.jlaquatics.com/images/fluorescent/hagen_glo_39w.jpg

http://www.123aquatics.co.uk/Images/store/hires/70-1568-1.jpg

Hagen t5 ballast. They are in my LFS and quite a few of them too, ranging up to about 2 x 54w

any good does anyone know?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

domgreenslade said:


> T5 14Wx3 Aquarium Fisht Tank Overhead White Light Blue Aluminum Lamp | eBay


k:


----------



## domgreenslade (Jul 16, 2011)

Would this be any good? Or would it be too weak?

Its just my tank is only 38cm across, therefore the 14w tube is much too long for the aquarium, unless i was to make a stand for it

T5 8Wx3 Aquarium Fish Tank Overhead Light Aluminum Lamp | eBay


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

domgreenslade said:


> Would this be any good? Or would it be too weak?
> 
> Its just my tank is only 38cm across, therefore the 14w tube is much too long for the aquarium, unless i was to make a stand for it
> 
> T5 8Wx3 Aquarium Fish Tank Overhead Light Aluminum Lamp | eBay


You could give those a whirl. But where do you live? Those lights operate on 220v input, they also don't have the normal USA plug for 120v, but if your not in the USA then it snot a big deal. Not to keen on just using 16w, as the other light is blue, and just for color rendering. But, one can always try. Was thinking more along the lines of 30-40watts.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

domgreenslade said:


> Would this be any good? Or would it be too weak?
> 
> Its just my tank is only 38cm across, therefore the 14w tube is much too long for the aquarium, unless i was to make a stand for it
> 
> T5 8Wx3 Aquarium Fish Tank Overhead Light Aluminum Lamp | eBay


Question: Is your tank 15" across(38cm) or is it the 12" you stated above?
These would do you alot better, put out more light than the T-5's in that small wattage range.
Stunner LED Strips - 6watt, 12in. - Aquarium LED Lights


----------



## domgreenslade (Jul 16, 2011)

bought the 3x14w tubes. If its too long i will just have to build somethng to keep it above the tank. I need the better light after all, i'll update with pics when it comes.


----------



## Scottyb442 (Dec 30, 2011)

I just upgraded my lighting to T5 so I can start growing proper corals

AquaSun T5-HO Double Light Linear Fluorescent Hoods

got this one in the 30" model useing 1 of the 10,000k daylight bulbs and 1 of the actinic bulbs. My tank looks amazing. I love it already


----------



## domgreenslade (Jul 16, 2011)

OK, so the new lighting has arrived and been installed, love it a lot more. Much more powerful. Didnt come with reflectors however. What is the importace of reflectors and can you provide me with some examples.....googling didnt turn up much...thanks


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

You lose some of the light because its not directed into the tank. Individual reflectors give you everything that light has to offer and directs it into your tank.


----------

